# Stihl Kombi Rotary Scissors?



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

My Idech Rotary Scissors showed up last week from R&R so yesterday I was at my local Stihl Dealer to pickup a new Kombi attachment to use for mounting my Rotary Scissors.

The guy asked what I had going on, so I briefly explained what I was doing. He said "oh yea sorry we don't have the Stihl ones in yet but they are ordered" and pointed to a vacant spot on the wall with a $300+ price tag.

I was surprised to hear this, but after doing some googling I'm not seeing any signs of Stihl releasing or advertising for Rotary Scissors?

I'm starting to think I didn't explain myself very well, or he misunderstood what I was installing. Has anyone else heard of Stihl coming out with their own Kombi Rotary Scissors attachment? I'll be a little bummed, since I probably would have waited to try them.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I haven't heard anything about it, but it's possible. I know Echo offers it as an OEM option on their global site, and Maruyama offers it as an OEM option here in the U.S. They both private label the same Idech PRS head that we're buying from Seago. It would be exciting if Stihl picked it up too. I would be excited for the guys over at Idech.


----------



## Belfort (May 21, 2018)

Stihl has a reciprocator in there product range since the end of 2019.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kk1SFC6W0o

It is a intresting tool for the European market, since most countries are not allowed to use herbicides anymore.

I have ordered 2 of them for my work. We also have the Idech scissors, which i like very well.


----------



## Christech11 (Mar 26, 2019)

I guess I don't understand why these things are available outside of the states but haven't really caught on here? Cost?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

What are the benefits of this over a string trimmer? What do herbicides have to dip with using this?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Gilley11 said:


> What are the benefits of this over a string trimmer?


Trimming reel low without scalping. It floats along the ground and trims the grass like scissors. You don't have to worry about the string flopping around. Also clean socks are underrated. 

Skip to 4:30 to see it action:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Nice video, @Ware!

That music had me tapping my toes, too!

I will be checking this product out for sure!!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Gilley11 said:


> What are the benefits of this over a string trimmer? What do herbicides have to dip with using this?


No herbicides means a lot more labor to keep vegetation under control. These things are very versatile and I bet they'd run a lot longer on battery power than a string head would.


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

Does the Echo have grease zerks on the top side of the scissor housing?


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Dang - For sure would have waited and bought the Stihl. Probably would have saved me $100 in the end. I wasn't very thrifty anyways, R&R was not the best price but I happened to be ordered a lot of parts and just threw it in the the cart. I think I saw you can get the exact one on Amazon for $255 + free shipping.


----------



## Kizzle65 (Jan 24, 2020)

Ware said:


> Gilley11 said:
> 
> 
> > What are the benefits of this over a string trimmer?
> ...


I am planning on doing that on my Ryobi 40V system. At least I know it works with the battery powered units now. Nice video.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

crussell said:


> Dang - For sure would have waited and bought the Stihl. Probably would have saved me $100 in the end. I wasn't very thrifty anyways, R&R was not the best price but I happened to be ordered a lot of parts and just threw it in the the cart. I think I saw you can get the exact one on Amazon for $255 + free shipping.


Dang, that's a good price. Here is the link for anyone looking to buy.


----------



## Kizzle65 (Jan 24, 2020)

Ware said:


> crussell said:
> 
> 
> > Dang - For sure would have waited and bought the Stihl. Probably would have saved me $100 in the end. I wasn't very thrifty anyways, R&R was not the best price but I happened to be ordered a lot of parts and just threw it in the the cart. I think I saw you can get the exact one on Amazon for $255 + free shipping.
> ...


They have 1 less in stock as of 30 mins ago. @Ware thanks for making me spend money lol


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

now I think I have to wait for OEM


----------



## Kizzle65 (Jan 24, 2020)

I ordered the one from Amazon and it works on my Ryobi 40V system. At first the battery didn't seem to like it but wasn't 100% sure if it was the battery not being charged or it being the 3amp version. I switched to my 5 amp battery and it finally took.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

The Stihl video shows a reciprocator design similar to what RedMax offered. I'm not sure the advantage of the reciprocators vs rotary scissors other than noise perhaps?


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Well - My local Stihl Dealer dropped this video, they have the new "RG-KM Rotary Cutting Head" in stock.

https://youtu.be/OYUKEYlaUm8


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

crussell said:


> Well - My local Stihl Dealer dropped this video, they have the new "RG-KM Rotary Cutting Head" in stock.


Nice!


----------



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

Do these work on cool season grasses with what I've heard people refer as "live edges" with no concrete?


----------



## EricInGA (Feb 23, 2020)

I spent $237 and I'm telling you...I would have spent $500 after using them. A true game changer for reel mowed turf!

I stuck mine on a Husky trimmer I had laying around. They are simply amazing!


----------



## Blubaugh5 (Jul 1, 2018)

I just saw this at my local Ace Hardware, Stihl is asking $399.99 for the attachment. As much as I love my Stihl Trimmer, I think this is asking way too much money for this. The PowerHead itself is less than the attachment.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Blubaugh5 said:


> I just saw this at my local Ace Hardware, Stihl is asking $399.99 for the attachment. As much as I love my Stihl Trimmer, I think this is asking way too much money for this. The PowerHead itself is less than the attachment.


I agree. That's pricey.

Welcome to TLF! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kizzle65 (Jan 24, 2020)

Blubaugh5 said:


> I just saw this at my local Ace Hardware, Stihl is asking $399.99 for the attachment. As much as I love my Stihl Trimmer, I think this is asking way too much money for this. The PowerHead itself is less than the attachment.


I found the head and converted my string trimmer to hold it, which comes with the kit. I found it on Amazon at it was $255.09


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Kizzle65 said:


> Blubaugh5 said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw this at my local Ace Hardware, Stihl is asking $399.99 for the attachment. As much as I love my Stihl Trimmer, I think this is asking way too much money for this. The PowerHead itself is less than the attachment.
> ...


I'm pretty sure he's talking about Stihl's new RG-KM attachment.


----------

